# kompatibilität bmx <--> mtb



## chickenway-user (19. November 2002)

was vom bmx passt denn ans mtb, und andersrum?

wie schauts mit lenkern/vorbauten aus? (eher vorbauten)

und wie mit naben?

oder bremsen?

das tretlager nicht passen hab ich schon rausgefunden


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. November 2002)

äh manche rotoren vom bmx passen ans mtb(das mtb muss aber ein ziemlich dünnes steuerrorhr haben)
schau mal im ddd-forum da gabs ma nen thread dafür

naja bmx bremsen am mtb geht glaub ich schon......aber am mtb
(bmx bremsen sind oft ziemlich ********)

das hier schaut wie sone mischung aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyKid (20. November 2002)

du kannst bmx kurbeln ans mtb machen. brauchst aber auch das passende innenlager dazu

die neuen rotors passen an jedes mtb, da diese 1 1/8 zoll durchmesser haben.


----------



## NRH (20. November 2002)

Du kannst geklemmte BMX Kurbeln ins MTB machen,mit nem Azonic lager ... oder du hast nen MTB mit BMX Gehäuse
Vorbauten passen,brauchst nur nen Lenker mit 22,2mm .
Naben : nein
Sonst passt alles
Bremse nicht,aber wer will des scho ...
Achja,
Von Spec. gibt's nen Scheibenbremse adapter für deren Race BMX ....

Äh, aber gehört der thread net ehr ins DDD Forum? Weil was MTB angeht sollte man net ins BMX Forum packen .....


----------



## DirtyKid (20. November 2002)

da aber die bmxvorbauten aus stahl sind, darfst du kein alulenker nehmen!!! der bricht


----------



## Biberdamm (20. November 2002)

Bremsen gehn ned hin, weil bei den U-Brakes die Sockel höher, als die bremsflanken liegen. Bei den Canties liegen sie unter den Flanken.
Natürlcih gehn die Vorbauten hin! 
Dann ham viele MTB-Dirter+Streeter BMX-sättel, und Sattelstützen.


----------



## NRH (20. November 2002)

lol,zeig mir mal nen stahl BMX vorbau ! Die sind genauso aus alu wie jder MTB Vorbau auch .

@biberdamm
naja,wohl kaum, denn BMX Stützen haben nen Durchmesser von max. 1" ,und MTB mind. 26,00mm
Sättel nartürlich schon ....


----------



## Biberdamm (20. November 2002)

@NRH
gibts in verschiedenen Größen...mein ich zumindest grad. Und irgendwer hat mir auch mal gesagt, dasser son BMX-Ding dranhat.


----------



## NRH (20. November 2002)

Ja sicher gibt's verschiedene Größen.
Aber die hören beim BMX bei 1" auf , und fangen beim MTB bei 26mm an.
Du könntest höchstens mit nem adapter fahren ...
Achja,mir fällt grad ein :
DK hatt(e) ne stütze mit 1 1/8" , die würde mit passenden >Rahmen in nen MTB passen. Aber sonst kenn ich nix im BMX bereich was größer als 1" is .


----------



## Moshcore (20. November 2002)

jo chef ich hab ne primo rod sattelstütze,nichts is unmöglich,bmx vorderrad nabe no problem bei meiner starrgabel sogar 14 mm achse und wie immer 48 speichen auf 26 zoll,eigentlich geht alles naben auch kommt mir nicht mit den spruch bei bmx is hinten 110 mm weiss ich auch aber da gibt es auch hersteller die bauen auch mtb kompatible bmx naben also geht alles bis auf lenker,bremsen,felgen und reifen an ein mountainbike ran.


----------



## NRH (21. November 2002)

Passt die BMX nabe ohne probleme in die DJ ?
Hinten is bei Dir klar,Du hast au nen Budda . 
Achja,was für'n durchmeser hat deine stütze ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Ja sicher gibt's verschiedene Größen.
> Aber die hören beim BMX bei 1" auf , und fangen beim MTB bei 26mm an.
> Du könntest höchstens mit nem adapter fahren ...
> ...



nö, mein BMX hat ne 31.6er stütze


----------



## NRH (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> nö, mein BMX hat ne 31.6er stütze  *



 

Dann hab ich wohl scheiß erzählt .... kann ja mal Vorkommen


----------



## evil_rider (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hehe, ist nur bei wenigen und auch nur den ganz neuen rahmen so


----------



## alöx (23. August 2005)

Und wie siehts jetzt ein paar Monde später aus?


sry ich wollte auch mal nen Thread ausgraben und hab den ältesten hier genommen


----------



## der Digge (23. August 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie siehts jetzt ein paar Monde später aus?
> 
> 
> sry ich wollte auch mal nen Thread ausgraben und hab den ältesten hier genommen


dafür bekommst du die goldene threadausgräberschaufel


----------



## alöx (23. August 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> dafür bekommst du die goldene threadausgräberschaufel



Hm ich hätte eigentlich nahtlos anknüpfen wollen als währe es gestern gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (23. August 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie siehts jetzt ein paar Monde später aus?
> 
> 
> sry ich wollte auch mal nen Thread ausgraben und hab den ältesten hier genommen



Jetzt sind Mountainbikes auch BMX mit größerem Rahmen und einer federnden Gabel. Aber ein Unterschied wird auf ewig blieben: ein richtiges BMX fährt sich besser.


----------



## alöx (23. August 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> ein richtiges BMX fährt sich besser.



Gibt es dazu auch nen mindestens 2 Jahre nicht mehr aktiven Thread in dem wir diskutieren könnten? 
Ne Recht haste ein BMX geht einfach besser aber ein MTB is einfach besser.!


----------



## RISE (23. August 2005)

Jeder so wie ers für richtig hält.
Aber mir persönlich macht BMX einfach immer Spaß. Anfangs dachte ich, was das werden soll, aber wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat - und man gewöhnt sich schnell - ist es super.


----------



## alöx (23. August 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder so wie ers für richtig hält.
> Aber mir persönlich macht BMX einfach immer Spaß. Anfangs dachte ich, was das werden soll, aber wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat - und man gewöhnt sich schnell - ist es super.



Bin 3 Jahre Kinderrad gefahren und muss sagen ich liebe mein Erwachsenenrad dafür das es groß ist. Auch fahr auch noch gerne BMX, keine Frage macht auch Spass aber das is mir alles zu leicht wenn ich nen 180er mach lande ich 270. Bunnyhop macht mir Angst weil ich Flatdrops nicht mag... 

Nein Spass beiseite BMX is schon cool für Zwischedurch.... aber jetzt mal zurück zum Thema.  Gibt es nun Stahlvorbauten?


----------

